# Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2009)

Hallöchen, 

durch einige Forschei bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Ich habe bei Ebay meinen Laptop per Sofort Kauf Option vor einigen Tagen für 449 Euro eingestellt.

Etwa 10 Minuten später wurde dieser schon verkauft, ich wunderte und freute mich .

Etwas später bekam ich folgende Mail von 
nora tyeklar <[email protected]>

"Hello mate,
I happily committed to buy your item. I will like you to help me post these lovely item to my friend. I will like to purchase this (Acer Aspire 7520G - Neuwertig -(170303290987þ) for him as a gift. He works with British America Tobacco there in West Africa Due to my workload, I might not be able to be checking my mails often. So I will be offering you the sum of  (EUR 600) for the item and postage cost as i will prefer shipment Via (GERMANY DHL POSTPAKET).Hope the package will get to him in good condition. I will be paying you for the item via Bank Transfer due to the fact that am having a problem with my Pay-Pal account. So kindly get back to me with your full Bank details and telephone number for the payment to be transfer.
     Best Regards."


Anfangs ärgerte ich mich darüber, da mir eine unkomplizierte Abwicklung über einen deutschen Käufer deutlich lieber gewesen wäre.
Eingeschlossen die langen Überweisungsdauern etc.

Naja, was solls dachte ich mir und ließ dem amerikanischen Käufer meine deutschen Kontodaten zukommen.

Heute bekam ich eine Mail von der Firma "NOCHEX", ein PayPal ähnliches Unternehmen.
Die Mail wies mich darauf hin, den Laptop an eine Nigerianische Adresse zu versenden.
Nach erhalt der Paketbegleitnummer würde das Geld an mich überwiesen werden.

Ich entschloss mich also dazu erst einmal über die Firma zu recherchieren und gab die Absenderadresse [email protected] bei google ein.

Dies führte mich zu folgenden Link:

namics Weblog: Aufgepasst! Trickbetrüger haben Ricardo als Markt entdeckt

Nun hat der gute Nigerianische Kollege meine Bankdaten, was machen?
Bleibe ich auf meinen 30 € Ebaygebühr alleine sitzen? 
Was wenn ich erneut den Laptop anbiete? Zahl ich mich jetzt wegen sowas dumm und dämlich bei ebay? 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## johinos (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*

Was Tarnen und Täuschen bei eBay angeht, ist man dort im Forum "Sicherheit" gut aufgehoben: eBay Deutschland: Community - Foren - Sicherheit 

Die Nigerianer sind da abgehandelt:
Mich-Seite für nigeria-bieter aufrufen
eBay Deutschland: Community - Foren - Sofortkauf nach Nigeria


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*

Danke, deine Antwort hat mir erstmal sehr geholfen...

Wie sieht es aus mit meinen Bankdaten?
Die sind ja nun leider einmal per Mail an den Käufer gegangen.

Was könnte ich an dieser Stelle am besten machen?

Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was könnte ich an dieser Stelle am besten machen?


Außer dein Konto zu kontrollieren  kaum etwas. Leider sind in Deutschland Abbuchungen 
noch immer ungefragt und  ohne Zustimmung  möglich. Allerdings können solche Abbuchungen
 nahezu zeitlich unbegrenzt "zurückgepfiffen" werden. (Das sechs Wochen Märchen gilt hier nicht) 

Was den Abbuchenden  Geld kostet, nicht den Kontoinhaber


----------



## Fidul (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*



			
				Mugu schrieb:
			
		

> I will be paying you for the item via Bank Transfer due to the fact that am having a problem with my Pay-Pal account.


In diesem Fall hätte der Mugu möglicherweise das Konto _geflasht_. Dazu eröffnet ein Komplize unter falscher Identität ein Konto und sorgt mit einem falschen Scheck für ein ordentliches Guthaben. Bis das auffliegt (kann Wochen dauern), werden fleißig Überweisungen z.B. für Onlinekäufe vorgenommen. Die Opfer schicken dann ihre Laptops usw. nach Nigeria und sind dann sehr überrascht, wenn die Überweisung aus naheliegenden Gründen platzt. Die ganze Masche geht auch einfacher mit einem Komplizen in der Bank, der Zugriff auf das Überweisungssystem hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*

Hallo Fidul, 

habe ich das richtig verstanden, das er das Geld zwar überwiesen hätte, es aber nach einigen Wochen wieder zurückgebucht worden wäre?

------

Also besteht momentan keine Gefahr, ausser das Geld von meinem Konto abggebucht werden könnte, welches ich mir jederzeit "zurückholen" könnte?

Werd morgen gleich mal zur Bank gehen und mich mal erkundigen....


----------



## Eniac (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Fidul,
> 
> habe ich das richtig verstanden, das er das Geld zwar überwiesen hätte, es aber nach einigen Wochen wieder zurückgebucht worden wäre?



So isses. Das was Fidul beschrieb ist schon eine fortschrittliche und gefährliche Methode der Betrüger. 
Im einfachsten Fall bedeutet "_I will be paying you for the item via Bank Transfer_", dass Du einfach eine kunterbunte mail irgendeiner angeblichen Bank, z.B: [email protected] bekommst, in der Dir mittgeteilt wird, dass die Überweisung jetzt vollzogen ist und Du den Laptop sofort losschicken sollst. An die mail angehängt sind dazu noch einige gefälschte Dokumente wie Überweisungssscheine, Kontoauszüge etc. die beweisen sollen, dass es so ist. Auf diese plumpe Art und Weise haben schon etliche ebayer ihre Elektronik nach Afrika gesendet und nie einen Cent gesehen.

Mit den Bankdaten passiert in der Regel nichts, da brauchste Dir keine grossen Sorgen zu machen.



Eniac


----------



## blowfish (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...das er das Geld zwar überwiesen hätte, es aber nach einigen Wochen wieder zurückgebucht worden wäre?
> ...welches ich mir jederzeit "zurückholen" könnte?



Also nicht dass wir uns jetzt falsch verstehen.
Wenn eine Überweisung auf deinem Konto eingegangen wäre und diese dann zurückgebucht wird, hast du keine Möglichkeit mehr diese zurückzubuchen.
Auch wenn da ein Scheck gebucht wird und sich dieser im Nachhinein als gefälscht erkannt wird, ist das Geld futsch.
Das ganze hat nichts mit unerlaubten Abbuchungen zu tun.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*



blowfish schrieb:


> Wenn eine Überweisung auf deinem Konto eingegangen wäre und diese dann zurückgebucht wird, hast du keine Möglichkeit mehr diese zurückzubuchen..


Wie soll das denn gehen? Überweisungen können nicht einfach zurückgebucht werden, 
sonst gäbe es nicht das Theater mit den Usern, die Nutzlosabzockern
Geld überwiesen haben.  Wenn das so einfach ginge, könnten die alle ihr Geld zurückholen. 
Nur wenn sie das eigene Geldinstitut noch nicht verlassen haben, ginge es.
Dann taucht es aber auch nicht auf dem Zielkonto auf


----------



## blowfish (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*

Hallo CP
Ich meinte dabei eine Überweisung von einem gepishten Konto. Der Kontoinhaber merkt das und lässt eine Rückbuchung machen. Solche Fälle habe ich selbst schon bearbeitet.
Der Pisher bleibt unbekannt.


----------



## johinos (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*

Rückbuchungen sind nicht ganz so einfach. Überwiesen ist überwiesen. Bei Überweisungen nach Phishing ist es so, dass das Zielkonto üblicherweise der Geldwäsche dient - der Kontoinhaber hat sich als Finanzagent einschalten lassen und gilt als geldwäscheverdächtig, er ist Beschuldigter in einem Strafverfahren: Er hätte erkennen müssen, dass da was schiefläuft. Die "Rückbuchung" läuft hier mit Goodwill der Banken - der reingefallene Finanzagent wird sich nicht wehren, da er sich als Straftäter sowieso schadenersatzpflichtig gemacht hat - er könnte verklagt werden und hätte nur noch größeren Schaden. Sieht außerdem besser aus, wenn er Reue zeigt und die Rückbuchung, besser: Rücküberweisung, akzeptiert.

Im hier vorliegenden Fall ist es aber so, dass der Kontoinhaber nicht als Finanzagent angeworben wurde, sondern dass er etwas verkauft hat und den Kaufpreis als Vorkasse überwiesen erhält - da kann man beim schlechtesten Willen keinen Geldwäscheverdacht begründen. Bei Schecks sieht das anders aus - die werden nur unter Vorbehalt gutgeschrieben. Aber wer liest schon die Geschäftsbedingungen der Banken. 

Verlässlich: wer-weiss-was | "Rückbuchung einer Überweisung" | aus Forum Kredite, Wertpapierhandel & Geldanlage


----------



## johinos (28 April 2009)

*AW: Nigeria Conn. Ebay - Laptopverkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Überweisungen können nicht einfach zurückgebucht werden, ...
> Nur wenn sie das eigene Geldinstitut noch nicht verlassen haben, ginge es. Dann taucht es aber auch nicht auf dem Zielkonto auf


Genau so gibt's das auch offiziell zum Nachlesen: Überweisung - Zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de 
_Überweisungsrückrufe
Eine Kündigung der Überweisung (umgangssprachlich weiter als Rückruf bezeichnet) muß der Überweisende gegenüber seiner Bank aussprechen. Sofern das Geld noch nicht das Haus verlassen hat, ist das noch relativ problemlos. Ist das Geld bereits unterwegs, so faxt die Bank einen Rückruf an das Institut des Begünstigten.
Nach §676g(1)1 ist die Empfängerbank gegenüber dem Begünstigten zur Gutschrift verpflichtet, sobald der Betrag zu dessen Gunsten auf einem Konto der Bank, also zB auch dem LZB-Verrechnungskonto, angekommen ist, wenn nicht vorher eine Kündigung der Überweisung eingegangen ist. Das bedeutet also, daß Kreditinstitute zukünftig Überweisungsrückrufe nur noch beachten dürfen, wenn das Geld noch überhaupt nicht im Haus angekommen ist. War der Überweisungsrückruf vor dem Geldeingang da, ist eine Berücksichtigung noch möglich._

Der genannte § 676g entstammt dem BGB: BGB - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------

